# 2010-2011 Handgun Hunting Challenge



## HandgunHTR (May 24, 2010)

It is already almost June and before you know it the deer hunting season will be upon us.

In the past years Delton (Handgunner) ran the Challenge.

I will be doing it this year.

As always, we are interested in hearing your opinions on rules and prizes.

So, feel free to post here or PM me with your suggestions.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (May 25, 2010)

New here, what is the Handgun Hunting Challenge?


----------



## Bam Bam (May 25, 2010)

Same here. I like to know some more info. about the handgun hunting challenge.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 25, 2010)

Check out the threads from last year in the Sub-Forum at the top of this Forum.  That should give you a good idea of what it is all about.


----------



## specialk (May 26, 2010)

Delton has done a fine job doing it and will be missed, however I have full confidence in HandgunHTR running the challenge.  If everyone will let me and my son be on a team then count me in.  I'll donate something for a prize again.


----------



## jamiehunts (May 26, 2010)

can i play again !!!!


----------



## SakoL61R (May 26, 2010)

I'm in for '10 as well.  Last year's rules seemed good as I remember.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 26, 2010)

Specialk, no worries, you are covered.

The plan as it is right now is to use the same rules as last year, but if you would like something added or taken out, let me know.

I am also considering appointing two "judges" who would remain nameless to settle any disputes that may arise.


----------



## ATLRoach (May 27, 2010)

I'm down to go again this year. My new blaster showed up yesterday.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 27, 2010)

ATLRoach said:


> I'm down to go again this year. My new blaster showed up yesterday.



What'd ya get?


----------



## davidf (May 27, 2010)

i'm ready to go again i have built another T/C with a 14" 30-30 barrel. handgunHTR if i can help with anything let me know and thanks to delton for all you have done in the past few seasons.


----------



## Forkhorn (May 27, 2010)

'Sup guys.... I'm in again as well! Same rules work for me.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 27, 2010)

Unfortunately fellows, I will not be partaking this year.   I will be hunting primarily with my bow from here on out.  Even decided to sell a bunch of my long guns.  I am keeping my lone eagle but will be also getting rid of my glock20 which I used for hunting as well.  Bow and pistil hunting is all I did last year but I did not get out pistol hunting like I wanted.  No use taking up a spot this year.  


Have fun and my bet is on Will dawg and whoever he teams up with.


----------



## Will-dawg (May 27, 2010)

Forkhorn said:


> 'Sup guys.... I'm in again as well! Same rules work for me.



same here!!!  Had a blast last year and I got A LOT of friends waiting on some jerky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will-dawg (May 27, 2010)

jamiehunts said:


> can i play again !!!!



only if your my teammate!!


----------



## ATLRoach (May 28, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> What'd ya get?



Savage Striker currently in 308.


----------



## bowhntr (May 29, 2010)

You'll like the Striker in .308 i've got one in .243 AI and its an awesome shooter . I use a rifle scope on mine so you have to be carefull how close you get when you light one up.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 29, 2010)

So, bowhntr, you going to enter again this year?


----------



## Forkhorn (May 29, 2010)

ATLRoach said:


> Savage Striker currently in 308.



 GREAT!! You really think its fair to the rest of us for you to extend your range that much? Sure you don't wanna go back to the 10mm?


----------



## ATLRoach (May 31, 2010)

bowhntr said:


> You'll like the Striker in .308 i've got one in .243 AI and its an awesome shooter . I use a rifle scope on mine so you have to be carefull how close you get when you light one up.



I think I will like it. I was thinking of changing to another caliber.  What rifle scope are you running? 



Forkhorn said:


> GREAT!! You really think its fair to the rest of us for you to extend your range that much? Sure you don't wanna go back to the 10mm?



Nah.. As much as i get to go hunting I need all the advantages I can get.


----------



## Darrell H (May 31, 2010)

Hey Mike, count me in.  Can we have points for bears and hogs?


----------



## liloody (May 31, 2010)

This is limited to the state of Ga right?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm hoping to join in this year. My handgun will be a Ruger New Model Blackhawk in .357 Mag.

I like darrell's suggestion, but I vote we change it to 1/2 point each for coyotes where they present a problem, and 1/2 point for every hundred pounds of hog taken. No bears, though; not enough of them to have them included in the contest for the entire state. What do you guys think?


----------



## Will-dawg (Jun 1, 2010)

Cleankill47 said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping to join in this year. My handgun will be a Ruger New Model Blackhawk in .357 Mag.
> 
> I like darrell's suggestion, but I vote we change it to 1/2 point each for coyotes where they present a problem, and 1/2 point for every hundred pounds of hog taken. No bears, though; not enough of them to have them included in the contest for the entire state. What do you guys think?



the coyote suggestion is a good one but there are no hogs where i hunt (thank god).  Everything went smooth last year.  I see no reason to change something if it aint broke.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jun 1, 2010)

liloody said:


> This is limited to the state of Ga right?



I hope not


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 1, 2010)

liloody said:


> This is limited to the state of Ga right?



Nope.. A few of us hunt out of state too.

I would like to see some Yote points and maybe hogs too.


----------



## Darrell H (Jun 1, 2010)

> Everything went smooth last year. I see no reason to change something if it aint broke.



I agree, I was just kidding!


----------



## davidf (Jun 1, 2010)

Last years rules worked I don't see a need to change anything


----------



## ranger374 (Jun 3, 2010)

I will get in this year.  I took my first buck with the superblackhawk last year, and am hooked.  

Didn't know about the challenge last year until season already started.  

got a new device to hunt with this year--S&W 500--took it a couple of times last year, but never shot at one with it.  I will have it dialed in by next week hopefully when i get my scope on it.  Since i will be hunting with this this year, and others have mentioned other species, how many points would i get for a squirrel

looked at the rules last year and they seemed fine to me.  i'll look and see if i can come up with something for a prize.


----------



## javery (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd like to get in this year


----------



## bowhntr (Jun 13, 2010)

You can count me in again this year . Looks like i'll be looking for a place to hunt again. The place in Wilkinson county is to far to drive and they raised the price to much for this season. ATL Roach the scope I have been using on my Striker is a Nikon 4-12x w/BDC . I also have a Burris 3-9x LER pistol scope I have used on it . Have you decided what caliber to use yet . I was considering the .284 Win or the 6.5-284 from McGowan you can pick up a barrel for a very reasonable price from them . Everybody from SP site said to use the Varmint taper and what ever length you want . I was going to go with a 17" and put one of Ross's muzzle breaks on it . The .243 shoots very good up to 100gr. bullets and have some 105gr Amax I was going to try . My barrel is a stock Savage barrel that was cut back and rechambered to .243 AI . I found the dies on E-bay for $25 bucks , most companies sell them starting at $75-$100 for the AI dies.


----------



## jamiehunts (Jun 15, 2010)

if we count hogs you can go ahead and pass the prize. i hunt a place in washington where i see 30-50 hogs in an afternoon sit


----------



## TBurnham (Jul 6, 2010)

Count me in as well. It will be my first year but I am excited about it and ready to go.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in, bought a new Encore pistol and have been puttin it on the hogs.....I'm hooked.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 9, 2010)

I will get things rolling here shortly.

Regarding the hog/coyote suggestion, how about this?

1 point for each hog/coyote up to a max of 5 (combined)?  That way you would have to kill 5 hogs or yotes to equal one doe.

As for the other game animal suggetions, how about this:

You may enter on non-deer big-game animal (bear, antelope, elk, etc.) for 5 bonus points.  So, once again, a single doe evens the board.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike that works for me.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds Fair


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good stuff!!! 

Extra Credit for a Bear with Handgun???

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 9, 2010)

Where do mule deer fit in?


----------



## jamiehunts (Aug 9, 2010)

works for me let me know who my partner is and we can go get 10 bonus points one sat. afternoon


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 10, 2010)

Darrell H said:


> Where do mule deer fit in?



5 points


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 10, 2010)

jamiehunts said:


> works for me let me know who my partner is and we can go get 10 bonus points one sat. afternoon



That is a lot of pork!


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds fun, I want to play.


----------



## Dub (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds fun.

I'd like to jump in this year, but I just don't know how often I'll get to hunt.


----------



## Will-dawg (Aug 12, 2010)

count me in again


----------



## bloodhound_hunter (Aug 29, 2010)

*Me TOOOO!*

Hey guys I want in.  How much is the entry fee and where do I need to send it.  I will need a partner also.  No one that Iknow pistol hunts.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 29, 2010)

Working on getting the sub-forum set-up and will have the details ready shortly.


----------

